# anoscopy cpt code 46600



## ilvchopin (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know which medicare lcd (downstate NY) would cover anoscopy cpt code 46600? and would you use a modifier 51 or 59 with cpt code 46930? if done same day? got denial with 569.3 dx. any ideas? this was done in an office and also it was internal hemorrhoids, with bleeding.  Thanks


----------

